# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  How To: Cabinet Install Above Stacked Washer Dryer?

## natolmi

Hey everyone, 
I'm looking for suggestions, ideas, thoughts Etc on how install the cabinet above the stacked washer and dryer. As per the design it sits forward so that it's flush with the edge of the end panel and because of this the cabinet doesn't have the depth to be attached to the stud on the rear wall. Additionally the wall side has a cavity sliding door so there's no stud in that wall not to mention that there's about 23mm of filler panel between the cabinet and side wall. What's the done thing in situations like these? 
Thanks, 
Michael.

----------


## havabeer

screw/glue a filler panel to the cavity sliding wall
screw upper to the filler panel and the cabinetry on the other side 
its no different to how alot of cabinets are installed above fridges to give some air space for the how air to go past. cabinets are normally about 100mm or so "shallower" then the rest and the hot air from the fridge can escape up the back of it. 
in this instantance its just the side screws that take the weight, instead of the side and rear screws, but unless you're storing your dumbell set above it I don't think it'll be an issue

----------


## Arron

You could also make a dummy cabinet to go behind the problem cabinet. Four sides but no top or bottom. Fix it to the studs behind and cabinetry on the RHS. Fix the problem cabinet to it using cabinet connectors, and probably using screws to the cabinets on the RHS.  
If there is a 23mm filler panel between the problem cabinet and the side wall can you glue and screw a cleat to it to take the weight on the LHS. The dryer should hide this from view. 
As long as your cabinets have 16mm backs and not the flimsy 3 mm ones then there is little chance of them racking.

----------


## Arron

Also, I just checked our photo record. Our sliding door cassettes have little stud walls above. Only about 300mm high but very robust and ideal to fix too. Maybe yours is same?

----------

